# UKC recognizes the American Bully!!



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

> Kalamazoo, MI. July 15, 2013. The United Kennel Club, Inc. welcomes a new breed, the American Bully, to its list of recognized breeds, effective July 15, 2013. The American Bully will be in the Terrier Group.
> 
> The American Bully breed developed as a natural extension of the American Pit Bull Terrier, a breed that has maintained a characteristic appearance and temperament for over 100 years. As with any long-standing breed, several distinct types have evolved from the parent breed, with one in particular – the American Bully – taking on a specific build and structure unique enough to warrant it becoming a separate breed altogether. The American Bully, whose foundation stock is undeniably the American Pit Bull Terrier, was also developed by blending in stock from other bull breeds.
> 
> ...


http://www.ukcdogs.com/Web.nsf/News/UnitedKennelClubAnnouncest07152013022218PM


----------



## Fade (Feb 24, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

I think this will be a good thing for both the APBT an the American Bully, hopefully more people will learn the difference between the two, and hopefully ukc will tighten up the standards and not allow sloppy dogs to place


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

Standards

GENERAL APPEARANCE

The American Bully breed is recognizable by its characteristic compact, strong, thick-set structure and build. Their appearance reflects a strong American Pit Bull Terrier foundation, blended with stock from other bull breeds.

The overall balance and correct proportions of an athlete are essential, and absolute soundness and proper muscle tone is a must.

Head properties are in proportion to the body, reasonable, and free of exaggeration so as to not compromise breathing and/or obstruct normal vision.

It is a smooth coated dog that possesses great strength for its size. Although quite muscular, it is active and agile. Its presence is a picture of tremendous power and stamina that belies its kind and loyal temperament.

Eliminating Faults: Any disproportionate, overdone characteristic that would interfere with physical activity or working ability.

Disqualifications: Unilateral or bilateral cryptorchid.

CHARACTERISTICS

The American Bully breed is, first and foremost, a companion, exhibiting confidence with a zest and exuberance for life. Despite its powerful appearance, their demeanor is gentle and friendly. This breed makes an excellent family dog. The ideal American Bully possesses the athleticism to do well in performance events.

Aggressive behavior towards humans is uncharacteristic of the breed, and highly undesirable. 

Disqualifications: Viciousness or extreme shyness.

HEAD

The American Bully breed head is unique and a key characteristic. It is large and broad, but never disproportionate to the overall dog. There is a well-defined, moderately deep stop. The flews are deep, but always clean. Cheek muscles are prominent and free of wrinkles.

MUZZLE - The muzzle is broad and blocky, or slightly square. The length of the muzzle is shorter than the length of the skull, being from 25 to 35 percent of the overall length of the head. The top of the muzzle is straight. The lower jaw is well-developed, wide and deep.

The overall structure of the lower jaw, muzzle, stop and skull planes should bear little to no characteristics of the English Bulldog.

NOSE – The nose is large, with well-opened nostrils. All colors of nose pigment are acceptable. Nose color is usually in harmony with coat color.

Eliminating Faults: Excessively large, heavy, head disproportionate to the body. Muzzle so short and blunt as to interfere with normal breathing. Snipey muzzle. Weak lower jaw. Excessive flews. Muzzle slightly turned up at the nostrils.

TEETH

The American Bully has a complete set of evenly spaced, white teeth meeting in a scissors or even bite. 

Serious Faults: Missing teeth. Overshot.

Eliminating Fault: Undershot. Wry bite.

EYES

Eyes are medium size, oval to slightly round, and set well apart and low on the skull. All colors are equally acceptable except blue. The haw should not be visible.

Fault: Blue eyes.

Serious Faults: Eyes not matched in color.

EARS

Ears are set high, and may be natural or cropped, without preference. Prick, or flat, wide ears are not preferred.

Disqualifications: Unilateral or bilateral deafness. Bat ears.

NECK

The neck is of moderate length and muscular. There is a slight arch at the crest. The neck widens gradually from where it joins the skull to where it blends in to well laid-back shoulders. The skin on the neck is without excessive dewlap.

Faults: Neck too thin or weak; ewe neck; excessive dewlap.

Very Serious Faults: A short neck that would interfere with functional ability. Neck too long as to be out of proportion with body.

BODY

The body is close-coupled, with a broad, deep chest, and well-sprung ribs. The chest may be wider than it is deep, but free from exaggeration. The forechest does not extend forward much beyond the point of the shoulder. The back is wide, strong and firm. The topline is level and straight. The croup slopes slightly downward to the base of the tail. The loin is wide and short. 

The distance from the withers to the elbow is equal to the distance from the elbows to the bottom of the feet. Dogs that are slightly shorter in distance from the elbows to the bottom of the feet are acceptable but not desirable. 

Eliminating Fault: Chest so wide as to interfere with normal movement.

FOREQUARTERS

The shoulder blades are long, wide, muscular and well laid back. The upper arm is roughly equal in length to the shoulder blade, and joins at an apparent right angle.

The forelegs are strong and muscular with a slight turn to the forearm. The elbows are set close or just slightly away from the body. Viewed from the front, the forelegs are set moderately wide apart, and are perpendicular to the ground. The pasterns are short, powerful, flexible, and set at a slight angle. 

Eliminating Faults: Front legs so bowed as to interfere with normal movement. 

HINDQUARTERS

The hindquarters are strong, muscular and broad. The rump is well-filled-in, and deep. 

The thighs are well developed, with thick muscles. Viewed from the side, the hock joint is well bent, and rear pasterns are well let down and perpendicular to the ground. Viewed from the rear, the rear pasterns are straight and parallel to one another.

Serious Faults: Narrow hindquarters. Lack of muscle. Straight stifle. Cow hocks. Sickle hocks. Bowed legs.

Feet

The feet are tight, round, proportionate to the size of the dog and well-arched. 

Removal of rear dewclaws is preferred, but not mandatory.

Eliminating Fault: Splayed feet.

Tail

The characteristic tail is often referred to as a crank or pump handle tail. Straight tails are also acceptable. The tail is set on as a natural extension of the topline, and tapers to a point. When the dog is moving, the tail is carried level with the topline. When the dog is excited, the tail may be carried slightly higher, but never carried over the back. When the dog is standing and relaxed, the tail is carried low and extends approximately to the hock.

Eliminating Fault: Bobbed tail.

Disqualification: Screw tail.

COAT

The coat is glossy and smooth, close, and moderately stiff to the touch.

Faults: Curly, wavy, or sparse coat.

Disqualification: Long coat.

COLOR

Any color, color pattern, or combination of colors is acceptable, except for merle.

Disqualifications: Albinism. Merle.

GAIT

The American Bully breed moves with a jaunty, confident attitude, conveying the impression that he expects any minute to see something new and exciting. When trotting, the gait is effortless, powerful, and well-coordinated, showing good reach in front and drive behind. When moving, the backline remains level with only a slight flexing to indicate suppleness. Viewed from any position, legs turn neither in nor out, nor do feet cross or interfere with each other. As speed increases, feet tend to converge toward center line of balance.

Faults: Legs over reaching; legs crossing over in front or rear; rear legs moving too close or touching; pacing; paddling; sidewinding; hackney action; pounding.

HEIGHT

The ideal height range for mature males is from 17 to 20 inches at the withers; for mature females it is from 16 to 19 inches at the withers.

It is important to note that dogs slightly over or under these height ranges are not to be penalized unless they are disproportionately massive or rangy. 

Overall balance and the correct proportion of weight to height is far more important than the dog’s actual weight and/or height.

Eliminating Faults: Excessively tall, excessively short or overly massive dogs, and dogs with a height so far from what is desired as to compromise health, structure, movement and physical ability.

Disqualification: Dwarfism.

ELIMINATING FAULTS

(An Eliminating Fault is a Fault serious enough that it eliminates the dog from obtaining any awards in a conformation event.)

Any disproportionate, overdone characteristic that would interfere with physical activity or working ability.

Excessively large, heavy, head disproportionate to the body. 

Muzzle so short and blunt as to interfere with normal breathing. 

Snipey muzzle. 

Weak lower jaw. 

Excessive flews. 

Muzzle slightly turned up at the nostrils.

Undershot bite.

Wry bite.

Front legs so bowed as to interfere with normal movement.

Chest so wide as to interfere with normal movement.

Splayed feet.

Bobbed tail.

Excessively tall, excessively short or overly massive dogs, and dogs with a height so far from what is desired as to compromise health, structure, movement and physical ability.

DISQUALIFICATIONS

(A dog with a Disqualification must not be considered for placement in a bench show/conformation event, and must be reported to UKC.)

Unilateral or bilateral cryptorchid.

Viciousness or extreme shyness.

Bat ears.

Albinism.

Merle.

Dwarfism.

Long coat.

Screw tail.

Unilateral or bilateral deafness.

Note: Although some level of dog aggression is characteristic of this breed, handlers will be expected to comply with UKC policy regarding dog temperament at UKC events.

The docking of tails and cropping of ears in America is legal and remains a personal choice. However, as an international registry, the United Kennel Club, Inc. is aware that the practices of cropping and docking have been forbidden in some countries. In light of these developments, the United Kennel Club, Inc. feels that no dog in any UKC event, including conformation, shall be penalized for a full tail or natural ears.


----------



## Fade (Feb 24, 2012)

Can you post a picture of what you feel this qualifies and what does not qualify. There are so many disproportionate ones out there. I am trying to see what their idea of a bully is. cause like I said the short stocky smooshy faced ones ( seem to be disqualified ) are being bred very often if you google american bully thats what mostly comes up.



Naturally I want to see where Vader falls in the qualifications lol Now with a breed standard  We have established in previous posts he is not a ABPT like his papers say his pedigree are Am. Bullies. According to those standards. I am not sure if his front legs meet the slight turn to the forearm. Also I think his muzzle is to long...I am thinking he is Am Bully X APBT Sorry! I just am curious of peoples opinions.


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

So they would not except the "frog bullies". But the ones that are more leggy but thick bodies/head....is that correct?


----------



## Fade (Feb 24, 2012)

momtolabs said:


> So they would not except the "frog bullies". But the ones that are more leggy but thick bodies/head....is that correct?


thats what I am understanding. Which I am happy for! cause those dogs are gonna have a horde of genetic issues..

this is what I picture from the description. ( I could be wrong tho I am never good at putting word descriptions into real pictures )

YES 











YES










YES










NO Eliminating Fault: Chest so wide as to interfere with normal movement.
Eliminating Faults: Excessively large, heavy, head disproportionate to the body. Muzzle so short and blunt as to interfere with normal breathing.










NO
Eliminating Faults: Excessively large, heavy, head disproportionate to the body. Muzzle so short and blunt as to interfere with normal breathing.










NO Eliminating Fault: Chest so wide as to interfere with normal movement.
Eliminating Faults: Excessively large, heavy, head disproportionate to the body. Muzzle so short and blunt as to interfere with normal breathing.


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

I love the first one!! If more looked like that and not the over done bullies I would like them more. But around here they look like a science experiment gone wrong.


----------



## Tainted (Jan 23, 2012)

I was so glad to hear this!


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

Vadar reminds me of my aunts am bully! His dad and mom where am bully but his grandpa was apbt/bully cross grandma was am bully. He is a bit "thicker" than vadar but not by much. He is 13 now and has thinned down a bit but not by much. My cousin has a am bully/staffy cross I think and I will post a pic if I can download it onto my phone!


----------



## Tainted (Jan 23, 2012)

Fade said:


> Naturally I want to see where Vader falls in the qualifications lol Now with a breed standard  We have established in previous posts he is not a ABPT like his papers say his pedigree are Am. Bullies. According to those standards. I am not sure if his front legs meet the slight turn to the forearm. Also I think his muzzle is to long...I am thinking he is Am Bully X APBT Sorry! I just am curious of peoples opinions.


Oops, skipped over this earlier.. We really can't tell too much from these shots. Proper stacked shots would be better. 

From the little I can tell.. He looks straight in the rear, could use more angulation. In the first picture, tail looks short, should extend to hocks. Looks a bit high in the rear. Personally, *I* would want to see a couple lbs taken off him, and a bit more muscle tone on him, as well.

Do you have any better semi-stacked shots? Profiles of his head?

Got a ped? That'd clear up the AmBully x APBT thing.


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

The dog looks tubby to me as well, i LOVE your new signature Tainted<3


----------



## Tainted (Jan 23, 2012)

Adjecyca1 said:


> The dog looks tubby to me as well, i LOVE your new signature Tainted<3


Thanks!


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

I'm hoping more breeders will be breeding dogs like


----------



## Fade (Feb 24, 2012)

Tainted said:


> Oops, skipped over this earlier.. We really can't tell too much from these shots. Proper stacked shots would be better.
> 
> From the little I can tell.. He looks straight in the rear, could use more angulation. In the first picture, tail looks short, should extend to hocks. Looks a bit high in the rear. Personally, *I* would want to see a couple lbs taken off him, and a bit more muscle tone on him, as well.
> 
> ...


getting him to sit still for a picture is harder then getting bricks to float. He is a little on the undefined side. he sorta lounges in the grass all day sunning his belly. He loves to swim and dive blow bubbles under the water.  I think if he was more defined he would look great but  what can I say the dog gets a lot of exercise but  I gave up on trying to define his muscles. 3 dogs needing exercise everyday falls 100% on me ^_^ 

this is his ped although I lost the actual paperwork when we moved >.< I did at least save it to the computer. Some of them are bullies some of them are pitties


Sire: Minnesota Playboy
Pr'loskoski's Gunny
Trully Bully Chyna
Pr'mystikal's Playboy De Pachucos
Razors Edge Apollo
Utimatepits T B's Nova
Pr'razors Edge Premium Pits
Pr'minnesota Playboy

Dam:Hellers Shady
Lowjack Remymartin
Pr'castro Carranza's Mia
Pr'king Joc
Pr'razors Edge Botbs Bosko
Hocker's Reddy 4 U Shababy
Taylor Storm A Comin
Heller's Shady


----------



## xoxluvablexox (Apr 10, 2007)

Adjecyca1 said:


>


Do you know the name of this dog and the breeder?


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

I would own ALL of these


Adjecyca1 said:


> I'm hoping more breeders will be breeding dogs like


----------



## Tainted (Jan 23, 2012)

Fade said:


> getting him to sit still for a picture is harder then getting bricks to float. He is a little on the undefined side. he sorta lounges in the grass all day sunning his belly. He loves to swim and dive blow bubbles under the water.  I think if he was more defined he would look great but  what can I say the dog gets a lot of exercise but  I gave up on trying to define his muscles. 3 dogs needing exercise everyday falls 100% on me ^_^
> 
> this is his ped although I lost the actual paperwork when we moved >.< I did at least save it to the computer. Some of them are bullies some of them are pitties
> 
> ...


Definitely all AmBully on the top half.

http://bullypedia.net/americanbully/details.php?id=65881

Remy, that Mia dog, and that Bosko dog were the only one's I was able to find, that were listed on the dam's side.

http://www.bullypedia.net/americanbully/details.php?id=63529

http://bullypedia.net/americanbully/details.php?id=73114

http://bullypedia.net/americanbully/details.php?id=99817

None of those three are APBT's either.




xoxluvablexox said:


> Do you know the name of this dog and the breeder?


Megatron. I believe he's RIP now.

http://bullypedia.net/americanbully/details.php?id=70167


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

This is pretty cool.

I love the look of well bred Am. Bullies but I cannot stand the look of their ears (no offense to anyone here who has one). I've only ever seen a small handful of ones with natural ears and they look so much cuter!


----------



## Fade (Feb 24, 2012)

TY tainted! you found enough information I sent a email to his breeder to see if he has any other information for me pics of his parents and stuff. More information on the Dam 

His name is Robert Heller the dam was Hellers Shady so  I think I am on the right track!

I am hoping with this change that these dogs will now be listed as American Bullies and not registered as pits causing confusion! 

( http://www.bullypedia.net/americanbully/details.php?id=63529 not a pittie but breed says APBT >.< )


----------



## xoxluvablexox (Apr 10, 2007)

Tainted said:


> Megatron. I believe he's RIP now.
> 
> http://bullypedia.net/americanbully/details.php?id=70167


That's a shame. It's amazing to see what the dogs in his pedigree looked like compared to him. His father was a beast lol.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Great news!


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

I really like this dog, Remy Martin


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

This is how Dave Wilson, the creator of the American Bully, feels about the UKC accepting the Ambully... Honestly i disagree with him and feel this is better for the American Bullies as the ABKC allows train wrecks to place, and is pushing out the "classic" ambully class


> People keep asking me how I feel about the UKC’s decision to accept the American Bully and out of respect to the community I will answer this…
> How do I feel? Initially I feel flattered, confused, victorious, and insulted all in the same breath.
> Before I get into that, let me first take the time to thank this community for all of the years of support and unity. We stood up for our breed and ourselves, and we stood and fought together for many years to gain acceptance for all of this. Together we succeeded in this by paving our own way and direction, and we created our own identity, which together we overcame adversity and eventually prevailed. So I thank you all for the years of commitment and support, together we made the American Bully and we gained acceptance together, so I want to thank you all.
> In some sort of way this could be viewed as a victory, but if it is a victory then it’s bittersweet and not genuine.
> ...


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)




----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

These dogs are from Lions Gate Kennels


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

So much handsomeness in one thread!

Nothing to contribute, just enjoying the photos  Keep them coming!


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

This almost makes me one one! But I have read (someone please correct me if this is wrong) bullies in general are too ppl friendly for me, I like a dog to have a more aloof personality towards strangers. Also issues of DA also worry me. ESP with a dog that powerful, it sucks because there are a few good breeders in my vicinity too .


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

OwnedbyACDs said:


> This almost makes me one one! But I have read (someone please correct me if this is wrong) bullies in general are too ppl friendly for me, I like a dog to have a more aloof personality towards strangers. Also issues of DA also worry me. ESP with a dog that powerful, it sucks because there are a few good breeders in my vicinity too .


Yes Bullies are very lovey and cuddley, and they are very people friendly. Ambullies are known to be a lot less DA than APBTS, the potential is there, and some lines of Ambully are more prone to DA than others.


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

What a perfect looking dog! STOP THIS AT ONCE. I can't have them here ):


>


Also, lol what did that tree do to deserve being bitten in the tree-butt? D:


>


It's so nice seeing healthy looking Am. Bullies instead of those weird hippo ones. This thread makes me happy.


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm hoping it will mean that they will be called and registered as what they are and not APBT. And maybe we will see better Am Bully breeders though it is no guarantee.


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)




----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

Spicy1_VV said:


> I'm hoping it will mean that they will be called and registered as what they are and not APBT. And maybe we will see better Am Bully breeders though it is no guarantee.


 I know some good Ambully breeders who health test and breed Classic Ambullies were worried about the Classics being kicked out of the ABKC, now even if they do get kicked out the classics can still show in the UKC, i have noticed more breeders who actually seem to care about the well being of their breed, and hopefully more will start health testing!


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)




----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Great pictures. I love those lions gate dogs. May be considering one when I'm looking for another puppy!


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

It seems as though the AMbully is more ... "Willing" (for lack of a more fittif term) to live with other dogs then the APBT's, AMstaffs or staffies. They seem to almost have a bull terrier-type personality. 

Can they still be trained for bite sports / protection sports? Just curious.


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

OwnedbyACDs said:


> It seems as though the AMbully is more ... "Willing" (for lack of a more fittif term) to live with other dogs then the APBT's, AMstaffs or staffies. They seem to almost have a bull terrier-type personality.
> 
> Can they still be trained for bite sports / protection sports? Just curious.


I have seen a few trained for bite work, i don't know how many of them are cut out for it. The Ambully is VERY people friendly by nature... Ambullies are less likely to be DA than APBTS, ASTS are also less likely to be DA than APBTS... I don't really agree with you on the "Terrier" type personality. I really do not think they belong in the terrier group at all since there is very little terrier in the dogs. APBTS have MUCH more of a terrier personality in my opinion, both APBTS are tenacious, drivey, energetic, and can be quite feisty with other dogs.. As i said before some lines of Ambullies are more likely to be DA than others, but they ALL have the potential to be DA, i know people who go to ABKC, UKC, & ADBA shows and they have said the ONLY fights they have seen break out at a show was at the ABKC, perhaps that is because they expect all the dogs to get along and fail to give other dogs personal space, while at the ADBA they are much more vigilant about it because their dogs are known for being DA... I would recommend you talk to American Bully k9 unit, i can send you his facebook page if you want, according to him the Remyline is more prone to being DA than some of the other lines


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

OwnedbyACDs said:


> This almost makes me one one! But I have read (someone please correct me if this is wrong) bullies in general are too ppl friendly for me, I like a dog to have a more aloof personality towards strangers. Also issues of DA also worry me. ESP with a dog that powerful, it sucks because there are a few good breeders in my vicinity too .


Yes, they are extremely people friendly.
But as for DA... I have never seen it in an AmBully. It's possible and I'm sure it happens, but it's not a general thing of the breed. They're very friendly dogs


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

omg I really want one now! Ahhh! I've never even been that drawn to bully breeds... Help!


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

This makes me happy! I hope now, with a recognized, defined standard, we can see a lot less of the freakish, unable to walk 10 feet bullies and more of the heavily muscled athletes seen in this thread. I do wish AmBullies weren't all cropped. I never could get into a cropped ear on any breed.

Also, those pictures of the dogs with the neck bent at 60 degrees against the collar make me cringe. Why is that such a thing in the APBT/AB world?


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

^I think it's to show off muscle.


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

Amaryllis said:


> This makes me happy! I hope now, with a recognized, defined standard, we can see a lot less of the freakish, unable to walk 10 feet bullies and more of the heavily muscled athletes seen in this thread. I do wish AmBullies weren't all cropped. I never could get into a cropped ear on any breed.
> 
> Also, those pictures of the dogs with the neck bent at 60 degrees against the collar make me cringe. Why is that such a thing in the APBT/AB world?


I don't like that some of the pictures i posted are of the dogs pulling forward on choker collars, MOST Pit bull/Ambully people have 2inch collars or bigger to prevent damage to the neck. It is to show off the muscle tone, usually there is a toy in front of the dog that is making it pull (most people don't let their dogs pull them all over the place when walking) just for a few seconds to snap a picture


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

The above dogs belong to Robert White


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

Of all the dogs you've posted, I think the ones above are my favorite. 

I really have a problem with the extreme AmBullies and how some people in the breed seem to accept them.


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

Kirsten&Gypsy said:


> Of all the dogs you've posted, I think the ones above are my favorite.
> 
> I really have a problem with the extreme AmBullies and how some people in the breed seem to accept them.


Trust me i hate the extreme bullies as well.. HATE HATE HATE!!!


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

I am not a fan of the pocket ones either, my faves are the classics, & SOME XL's as long as they are proportionate.

@Adjecyca1, are there any good breeders in Texas that breed correct sound health tested dogs? All the ones I can find breed those deformed track wrecks


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

OwnedbyACDs said:


> I am not a fan of the pocket ones either, my faves are the classics, & SOME XL's as long as they are proportionate.


Ehh there are A LOT of bad pockets, but there are a decent amount that i like


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

The prob is finding a good reputable am bully breeder in my neck of the woods ... I really really like this breed, but the amount or bad breeders Down here (Texas) turns me away 

I haz a sad


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

OwnedbyACDs said:


> The prob is finding a good reputable am bully breeder in my neck of the woods ... I really really like this breed, but the amount or bad breeders Down here (Texas) turns me away
> 
> I haz a sad


 Well hopefully the UKC will increase the amount of responsible breeders, the breed has WAAAAAYYYY more bad breeders than good breeders....


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)




----------



## Tainted (Jan 23, 2012)

Adjecyca1 said:


>


Ooh-Rah is a nice looking dog. From what I've seen, I like him.. Much nicer than his better-known sire, IMO.


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

BULLSEYE'S NEMESIS


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

The American Bully has been moved from the "terrier group" to the companion group http://www.ukcdogs.com/Web.nsf/News/UnitedKennelClubAnnouncesA10012013120233PM


----------



## SillyDogs (May 28, 2013)

I also think this is a good thing. Dogs at adba shows look nothing like bullies, and serve a different purpose. IDK if this has already been mentioned in previous posts but AmBullies should definitely have different classes. Does any other breeds have anything like that. In shows, it would basically be judges personal opinion. Me personally, I like classic bully look like Oohrah and Nemisis... Mine at 9 months..


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

though this dog was nice looking


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)




----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)




----------

